
The Handmaid’s Tale is the most horrific thing I have ever seen - tony-allan
https://arstechnica.com/the-multiverse/2017/04/the-handmaids-tale-is-the-most-horrific-thing-i-have-ever-seen/
======
LeeHwang
While I started watching the show and like it, I don't really think its timely
or realistic for the united states at least. The only timely comparisons I see
are in the middle east currently.

I find myself leaning towards McArdle's article here.
[https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-04-25/no-the-
ha...](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-04-25/no-the-handmaid-s-
tale-is-not-unexpectedly-timely)

A pretty good discussion here, that gave me food for thought.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14227241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14227241)

------
belorn
Seems similar to Angel One episode from star trek, but with the genders
reversed. It also include the concept of one gender being designated for
reproductive use which the dominating gender exclusively decide over, and the
idea of executing those individuals that disagree. The only thing it didn't
have was the homophobic aspects.

------
davidw
> the hurt of watching this series eventually results in something great.

As an alternative, you could read the news every day.

------
Grue3
From the Wikipedia plot summary it doesn't seem much different from what
currently happens in countries like Saudi Arabia.

~~~
kyriakos
In the series it's in a larger scale and more organised level.

------
Boothroid
If you changed the roles and cast women/blacks/jews as the oppressors I
suspect the condemnation would be absolute. Why is it ok to bash men?

~~~
craigvn
Because historically they have been the oppressors and in many countries still
are.

------
SAI_Peregrinus
"The Handmaid’s Tale is the most horrific thing I have ever seen" \- Someone
who's never seen Threads.

